# 12 Hour Compliance!!!



## shpuntik (Dec 4, 2006)

Just posting pics for now but will write a detailed review a bit later. This is the most FANTASTIC experience I've ever had. Truly exceptional.

*EDIT:* I finally got a little bit of time on my hands so want to write a couple of things before we head off to Prague today.

1. I can't stop saying thank you, to all of you, for all your help and for this section of Bimmerfest. I could never have done this without you. Thank You all again.

2. I am so mad at myself for not planning my itinerary with a larger concentration on Munich/Bavaria. It is so damn beautiful over here, there is just so much to do & see, and I've only been here since yesterday morning. I am now making it a goal to come back here for at least 3/4 days, whether it be ED or any other vacation.

3. The Welt, oh the welt. I am so blown away by this entire experience it is just surreal, it was absolutely wonderful. From the spread that they lay out in the premium lounge to the hand off portion of the delivery, everything was just perfect. I especially want to thank Judith Kloeppel from the Welt delivery staff. If you are reading this Judith, Thank You again and again - you are simply the best. I couldn't have done this without you.

4. Well, I'll let the extra pictures speak for themselves but apparently we are only the second couple in the history of the Welt to do this and the first wasn't even a surprise.

OK guys, that's all for now. Going to go have some coffee (been waiting a year for this) and some breakfast and then I'm off to Praha via A92. I will update this post accordingly when I have time.

Have a great weekend!

- Dmitriy.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Congrats!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Waiting for more: report, pics, etc!!!
Is that Mrs.Sputnik talking to sales women?
You edit your post - I will edit my.
EDIT: - So I was very close not Mrs but future Mrs.
POZDRAVLAYU!!!










Dima, Tell her - esli ona budet sebya xorosho vesti - next ED is for her BMW.


----------



## clindc (Apr 30, 2009)

congrats!!!!!! nothing like ED


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Gratuliere!

Super auto! :thumbup:

_*Adding this due to your update:*_
And congratulations on the proposal as well! That seems to be a Bimmerfest first.


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks for making the effort to meet the 12 Hour Rule. That alone should ensure a trouble-free trip, complete with good weather, polite waiters, comfy beds and ample warning of speed cameras.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

boothguy said:


> That alone should ensure a trouble-free trip, complete with good weather, polite waiters, comfy beds and ample warning of speed cameras.


nice touch...


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

Congrats!! Enjoy your trip. Great color combo btw.


----------



## revlimit (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow another Le Mans. Congrats.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Sweet car. 12 hour rule compliance assures a smooth trip! 2 weeks and I miss the Welt already!!


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

boothguy said:


> Thanks for making the effort to meet the 12 Hour Rule. That alone should ensure a trouble-free trip, complete with good weather, polite waiters, comfy beds and ample warning of speed cameras.


I think I managed to elude all the speed capturing devices, although not all the beds were comfy. What did I do wrong?

Wishing the OP a nice trip and a speedy redelivery...


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow, looks fantastic. Can't wait to see some more pictures! :thumbup:


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Wow, beautiful car! Enjoy your trip! :thumbup:


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Sure beats a buggy. Congrats on a beautiflul car and enjoy the trip.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Very nice, Congrats!


----------



## shpuntik (Dec 4, 2006)

Thank you all for your warm replies. Please see the original post, it is updated.

- Dmitriy.


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Ah, the update! If only we had known at the beginning of this thread... We wouldn't have wasted all these posts with compliments about the car. Congratulations on your far more lasting (we trust) commitment! Nicely done. Too bad we only got to see the back of your head in most of the pics, but the expression on the future Mrs. Shpuntik's face was worth it. 

Tanti auguri a voi!


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

boothguy said:


> Ah, the update! If only we had known at the beginning of this thread... We wouldn't have wasted all these posts with compliments about the car. Congratulations on your far more lasting (we trust) commitment! Nicely done. Too bad we only got to see the back of your head in most of the pics, but the expression on the future Mrs. Shpuntik's face was worth it.
> 
> Tanti auguri a voi!


Seeing that you are from New York, I see a boat ride in your future! Congratulations.


----------



## C-Los (Dec 12, 2008)

WOW!!! Congrats on your new car and engagement. Judith was absolutely the best. She was my delivery specialist and was very patient, full of info. and very nice. Good thing we did spend all day talking about BMWs as I would have asked her to marry me enjoy your stay!!!


----------



## kloh (Mar 28, 2009)

Congratulations on the car and engagement! Looks like you're going to have a honeymoon before the wedding, LOL.


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

WOW!!!! Congrats on the ride nd the new fiancée! Have a great trip.

Erik


----------



## ViaPerturbatio (Jul 25, 2009)

1. Trip to your local BMW dealer to check out the latest _Ultimate Driving Machines_...$3 (gas)<O</O
2. Purchasing your own personally selected Ultimate Driving Machine....$5x,xxx<O</O
3. ED Trip to Munich to pick up your ride and drive through Europe&#8230;..$1-10,000<O</O
<O</O

Meeting the 2 loves of your life at the Welt&#8230;&#8230;._Priceless _

Way Cool. Congrats._ :thumbup:_


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Aha! Congratulations are in order once again! All the best! :thumbup:


----------



## DXK (Jun 1, 2007)

Congratulations! 
Hope you have a great trip and happy life together!


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Very encouraging to hear of your experiences. Thanks.


----------



## voltigeur (Jun 29, 2008)

-

Love colour choices. Congrats!


----------



## BickUW89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Congrats!

Is this the first combined ED/Engagement at The Welt by a 'Fester?


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

BickUW89 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Is this the first combined ED/Engagement at The Welt by a 'Fester?


I remember one family pick up their car in wedding dress. 








But proposing - first. :thumbup:
Congrats to Sputnik and his fiance. :thumbup:
There was few threads with propose and ED combine - One that came first - on the top of Eiffel tower.
I remember Dale story.
One couple reported get pregnant during ED - we waiting to find out how they named their child - Hannah or Rolf.


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

Maladyets! :thumbup: 
Moya zhena ruskaya...but my proposal wasn't nearly as cool as yours!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

MB330 said:


> I remember one family pick up their car in wedding dress. But proposing - first. :thumbup:


That was Gig.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

JSpira said:


> That was Gig.


Correct - linki


----------



## shpuntik (Dec 4, 2006)

Everyone,

*Thank you* all so much for your warm wishes. You guys are the best!!!!

We are now in Prague and it is beautiful; reminds me a bit of Paris but a lot more touristy. The ride here was great, finally took both women out on the Autobahn and hit the appropriate speed target. This was all the while I had a blue E60 M5 behind me and as soon as I accelerated and passed 100MPH, he was flashing his lights for me to move over. He did give me a thumbs up though!  *Random observation:* Its crazy how fast the fuel goes when you are riding past 100 MPH for a long period of time, I think I actually saw the fuel gauge move, live, for the first time in my life.

We will be leaving Prague on Tuesday morning, heading for Vienna which is our final destination on the trip. I love Prague but can't stop thinking about my other girl (the car of course!), so I was wondering if anyone could recommend somewhere, where we can take the car outside of Prague for a little day trip, just to get some more driving in...

Thanks again guys for everything! You are all just wonderful. Here are some more pics...


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

shpuntik said:


> Everyone,
> 
> *Thank you* all so much for your warm wishes. You guys are the best!!!!
> 
> ...


Dima - Carlovi Vari!!!


----------



## wesleyan92 (Mar 11, 2008)

Awesome pictures; congratulations on the engagement - that was VERY cool!


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

Good job on planning this all to perfection, man. How'd you manage to smuggle the ring cross-border so that she wouldn't see it? That box looked a bit bulky! 

Congratulations one more time, well done!


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

Well, it seems everybody got exactly what they wanted! Congratulations!


----------



## shpuntik (Dec 4, 2006)

coontie said:


> Good job on planning this all to perfection, man. How'd you manage to smuggle the ring cross-border so that she wouldn't see it? That box looked a bit bulky!
> 
> Congratulations one more time, well done!


Thank you for the warm wishes!!

Before we came to the airport in the US, I took the ring out of the box and put it in my wallet. I placed the box in my carryon and wrote a note inside of it that said "Engagement ring with me, please don't ruin the surprise!".

I was sweating profusely while the bag went thru the xray along with my wallet. I also made sure to take off any piece of metal that I had on me before I went thru the metal detector.

Finally, I couldn't do any of this without Judit Kloeppel at the Welt. She put on the finishing touches and arranged for the champagne and the photographer to be there at time of hand off. She is truly wonderful. I can't thank her enough.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

shpuntik said:


> Thank you for the warm wishes!!
> 
> Before we came to the airport in the US, I took the ring out of the box and put it in my wallet. I placed the box in my carryon and wrote a note inside of it that said "Engagement ring with me, please don't ruin the surprise!".
> 
> ...


:bow:
Don't forget send Judit "Thank You" letter with CC to her manager. :thumbup:
We waiting for more pics. 

Nastal'gia po Zhigulyam?


----------



## shpuntik (Dec 4, 2006)

MB330 said:


> :bow:
> Don't forget send Judit "Thank You" letter with CC to her manager. :thumbup:
> We waiting for more pics.
> 
> Nastal'gia po Zhigulyam?


Absoultely will do. Just have to find out the name of her manager. I'll do it when I get back to the States.

Not really a nostalgia just more of a funny thing to send to my dad back home in NYC. He used to drive a Volga but his best friend had the same Zhiguli as in the picture (I think).

Will upload pics as soon as I have more time - Karlovi Vari tomorrow (per your advice of course)!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

shpuntik said:


> Absoultely will do. Just have to find out the name of her manager. I'll do it when I get back to the States.
> 
> Not really a nostalgia just more of a funny thing to send to my dad back home in NYC. He used to drive a Volga but his best friend had the same Zhiguli as in the picture (I think).
> 
> Will upload pics as soon as I have more time - Karlovi Vari tomorrow (per your advice of course)!!! :thumbup:


If I not mistaken - this is Lada 'Zhiguli' Sedan (model 2105).
Regarding parking on Karlovi Vari: Per another member of this forum - abrodsky


> The place that I recommend and where I parked the past 3 times was at the Hotel Thermal. You cannot miss it, it is an ugly 1970's style 20+ story building right in the smack of the center. It comes out to about $10/day (not cheap!) but is pretty safe and convenient in town


----------



## zoltrix (Mar 14, 2007)

MB330 said:


> :bow:
> Don't forget send Judit "Thank You" letter with CC to her manager. :thumbup:
> We waiting for more pics.
> 
> Nastal'gia po Zhigulyam?


Wasn't the concept stolen from a Fiat or something like that?

Gawd, what a fugly POS.


----------

